# Beyond ho: a simple burnt oak rehandle for an inexpensive knife



## Nikabrik (Mar 30, 2019)

This is a 180mm Tosagata "Satsuma knife" from Japan Woodworker's Black Friday sale. I replaced the handle with burnt red oak.

The handle is a burnt-in friction fit; I scorched it with a butane torch, wire brushed, and then oiled it.


----------



## nevrknow (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## Nikabrik (Apr 2, 2019)

nevrknow said:


> Nice job!


Thank you! It was a lot of fun, and a good place to start, I think


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 9, 2019)

Just saw this today, very nice work! Great looking handle.


----------

